# Ski Sundown - 3/17/09



## Greg (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't even need to see the videos to know I missed a rad day today. Right now Tuesday looks pretty damn sweet as well, sunny and 55 degrees. Burning a vacation day for this one. Hope to have the Twisters too. I'll be there from 11 or noon till 5 or so. Depending on turnout, we can upgrade this to Gunbarrel Bumps Gathering *III*... :lol: 

Any takers?


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you mean 3/17? 

How many beers have you had today?


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2009)

Just a couple months behind....

Fixed.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe they will dye the snow green.....Anyone remember which area used to do this on St.Paddys day?   Back on track....cant do tomorrro bro..but ill be up there today around 2ish

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Maybe they will dye the snow green.....Anyone remember which area used to do this on St.Paddys day?   Back on track....cant do tomorrro bro..but ill be up there today around 2ish
> 
> steveo



Wasn't it Brodie that dyed the snow green?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Maybe they will dye the snow green.....Anyone remember which area used to do this on St.Paddys day?   Back on track....cant do tomorrro bro..but ill be up there today around 2ish
> 
> steveo



It was Brodie


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

> *Tuesday:* Mostly sunny, with a high near 54. North wind at 5 mph becoming southeast.



So nobody has a case of "mogul flu" coming on?


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

Word from the hill is they are again epic today. Should be sweet tomorrow. Anyone feeling ill yet?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

i wont leave you hanging bro.  but i'm sure you were hoping to recreate yesterday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> i wont leave you hanging bro.  but i'm sure you were hoping to recreate yesterday.



Not sure that's really even possible. I missed the best bump day of the year and I just need to accept it. Glad you're going to try to make it. I don't care how great the bumps are tomorrow, after seeing those vids from yesterday, skiing solo would feel especially lonely.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not sure that's really even possible. I missed the best bump day of the year and I just need to accept it. Glad you're going to try to make it. I don't care how great the bumps are tomorrow, after seeing those vids from yesterday, skiing solo would feel especially lonely.




i've been on that side of the fence an awful lot more then you.  i can totally sympathize with you.  how many MRG, Sugarbush and Magic trips have i missed with you guys where the videos are knee deep powder and soft moguls.....

i'm just more used to it then you are at this point.

and like i told you yesterday, as uber gay as this sounds, you were missed sorely.  All the effort you've put in over the last few years getting the word out about sundown and its commitment to bumps came to fruition yesterday.  Guys from every corner of new england/new york came and tore that place to shreds.  And alot of that is because of you being super annoying and repetitive with the sundown gospel that you preach.  :lol:

i needed that last line to balance out the rest of it!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> i've been on that side of the fence an awful lot more then you.  i can totally sympathize with you.  how many MRG, Sugarbush and Magic trips have i missed with you guys where the videos are knee deep powder and soft moguls.....
> 
> i'm just more used to it then you are at this point.
> 
> ...



good balance my friend.

greg is a bearded...


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> and like i told you yesterday, as uber gay as this sounds, you were missed sorely.  All the effort you've put in over the last few years getting the word out about sundown and its commitment to bumps came to fruition yesterday.  Guys from every corner of new england/new york came and tore that place to shreds.  And alot of that is because of you being super annoying and repetitive with the sundown gospel that you preach.  :lol:



Thanks for the kind words. It means a lot. The only consolation about missing yesterday was knowing that Chris Sullivan and Bob Switzgable took notice of all the rippers on Gunbarrel, sort of a bit of confirmation that all their effort and commitment to bumps was not in vain. Just wish I was there to witness it.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Chris Sullivan and Bob Switzgable took notice of all the rippers on Gunbarrel



Was walking out with Steveo,  Bob and Chris were standing by the entrance watching everyone come down and Steve yells "Outerlimits of Connecticut!!!" and Bob and Chris started laughing. Good times


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2009)

Going to tr to get there around 4-5 for a few hours.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Going to tr to get there around 4-5 for a few hours.



Nice! Might have time for a run or two with you if I'm not dead by then.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2009)

Have fun out there today!!  Looks like great weather!! 

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2009)

Señor Knees is joining me this afternoon. Bluebird day and temps are rising! Cough cough. Heading over in an hour so two.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

Enjoy, but it still won't be as good as Sunday was... 

Just busting, you guys are going to have an awesome time, I'm jealous!


----------

